
Clojure Pre- and post-conditions: a quest for a nicer syntax - fogus
http://onclojure.com/2010/03/05/pre-and-post-conditions-a-quest-for-a-nicer-syntax/
======
rntz
I've looked on the Clojure website, and I can't seem to find documentation on
Clojure's default syntax for pre- and post-conditions. Can anyone point me to
it?

~~~
simonb
[http://clojure.org/special_forms#Special%20Forms--%28fn%20na...](http://clojure.org/special_forms#Special%20Forms--%28fn%20name%3F%20%28\[params*%20\]%20condition-
map%3F%20exprs*%29%2B%29)

It's part of the fn form (and by extension defn).

